

Idea Feedback: Dashboard of "metrics that matter" for SaaS startups - bdclimber14

I'm thinking of morphing my project into a dashboard of SaaS-specific metrics. It will be like Mixpanel for financial data, showing things like:<p>* Churn
* Lifetime Customer Value
* Cost per Acquisition
* Lifetime Profit per Customer
* Customer Acquisition Cost Ratio
* Maybe even comparison to the aggregate of other startups?<p>I was inspired by Dave McClure's pirate metrics and essentially want to make Ryan Carson's SaaS spreadsheet http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkxZrw3662U_dEhQa0Y4T3c5RU5mcGd6N0twYXhLZWc into a trackable, real-time dashboard.<p>I think HN is filled with target customers so I appreciate all the candid feedback.
======
efader
You should check out <https://www.custora.com/> a ycombinator startup that is
implementing some of those already. They are in beta.

